# General > Reunions >  Thurso Sea Cadets 50th Anniversary

## kas

Have you been involved with the Thurso Sea Cadets over the last 50 years?

A cadet, staff member, committee member or just supported the cadets?

Is so then Thurso Sea Cadets are having a reunion to celebrate their 50th anniversary and would love you to come and join them at the Thurso British Legion on Saturday October 27th of October for a buffet Dance.
Full ticket detail will be available next week but if you would like tickets or more info please email Thursoseacadets@aol.com

----------

